# Hunting Quotes and Sayings....



## *wk* (Aug 26, 2002)

Whackem and Stackem

A bad day hunting still beats a good day working


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

This business closes for the hunting season

you could also do parking signs

like bowhunter parking only 

etc

keep your powder dry

keep it in the x ring


----------



## *wk* (Aug 26, 2002)

*I have this one in my garage...*

We interrupt this marriage to bring you hunting season.


----------



## hoythunter (Jan 17, 2003)

ttt

Thanks guys...Keep'em coming!!!


----------



## Den971 (Jan 19, 2003)

My wife says if I go Hunting one more day she's gonna leave me.

DAMN I'm gonna miss her


----------



## 60xarcher (Jan 30, 2003)

we have sereral that we wanted to embroider on our clubs hats. Chasing Tail. Stickem till they bleed, Bleed'em and Eat'em, Cut from Above, Silent But Deadly, Feed'em Bleed'em Eat'em, the list goes on and on of different sayings i dont know if any of these will be any help though. one of my personal favorites is No Guts No Story


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

Vegetarian: old indian word for lousy hunter.

When in the woods make sure your bow is well tuned and your hunting buddies are not.


----------



## 24ptnontypical (Jan 21, 2003)

My best buddy always says, "If it's brown, it's down", but mine has always been, "Fill the freezer, then the wall"

Mike


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Deer Hunter*

Deer Hunter Take no prisoners

I also like if its Brown its down.

This Marriage is interrupted for deer season.


----------



## supa roosta (Jan 30, 2003)

BOWHUNTING- Better than SEX, and with half the mess!


----------



## Trushot_archer (Dec 19, 2002)

*New take on an old one...*

I've got the Bow and all the Gear
To take a Trophy buck this year.
In the receipts my wife has found
That deer cost me $900 a pound!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Dec 14, 2002)

Aim small, miss small.
Sniper: Why run? You'll just die tired.
Mercenary: Shoot 'em all and let God sort 'em out.
As long as there's lead in the air, there's still hope.
Take care of your weapon and your weapon will take care of you.

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## hoythunter (Jan 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Dec 14, 2002)

I want to die like my grandfather....quiet, peaceful and in my sleep. Not screaming, yelling and flailing my arms all around....like his passengers. 

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## IAcornfed (Feb 2, 2003)

Ok I'm the rookie here, but here goes. When my Grandmother would come in from the feild and was asked how she did it was always "cold butt hungry gut"


Pray Hard
Mt.26:41


----------



## IAcornfed (Feb 2, 2003)

Hey, here is another that used to hang on the same Grandmother's wall " early to bed early to rise hunt like hell and make up lies !!! " 

If you happen to use this, I might be interested in the purchase of one for myself.


Pray Hard 
Mt. 26:41


----------



## Dave Hawk (Nov 25, 2002)

PETA, people eating tasty animals


----------



## Indiana_archer (Dec 10, 2002)

As wildman ted nugent says 
"Kill it and grill it"


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

*another one of Teds sayings*

If I hear any thing else about animal rights I am going out and I am going to kill 30 of something.


----------



## hoythunter (Jan 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)

My all time favorite is:

A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush!

KennyO


----------



## ORsouthpaw (Jan 2, 2003)

A couple my grandfather used this on late season hunts:

"It's colder then a well diggers arse in the Yukon out here"

"That deer didn't jump the string! You did!"


----------



## hoythunter (Jan 17, 2003)

ttt

Thanks guys! I think everyone is getting a kick out of these threads. 

Keep'em coming!!!

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## r2t2 (Feb 8, 2003)

This is my favorite. I authored it myself and Its copywrited so give me credit. 

"Its always farther out of the woods than it is into the woods."

R. Turk


----------



## IAcornfed (Feb 2, 2003)

kwitchyerbellyakin!


----------



## hoythunter (Jan 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## heavyfire99 (Feb 11, 2003)

*just a question*

im new here, <2 days> just outta curiosity, what is ttt?


----------



## t morg (Dec 22, 2002)

A bird hunters saying "IF IT FLIES IT DIES"


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

it means to the top
when someone wants a post to be read they will type ttt to bring the thread back up to the top of the list.


----------



## Rack-Attack (Aug 9, 2002)

I don't have to run faster than the bear..
I just have to run faster than YOU!


----------



## hoythunter (Jan 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

*Hey*

U gonna eat that?


----------



## hoythunter (Jan 17, 2003)

ttt

Happiness is bringing home a horny one!!


----------



## hoythunter (Jan 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## hoythunter (Jan 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## hessey (Feb 7, 2003)

It's better to be lost in the woods than found at home.


----------



## elkslayer (Mar 7, 2003)

You have to let the arrow fly before it can die.


Ps I like hoyt hunters Psalm reference. Im a Hoyt man myself if the good lord wanted us to be vegitarions we would have eyes on the side of are heads.


----------



## MartinMan (Jan 18, 2003)

> if the good lord wanted us to be vegitarions we would have eyes on the side of are heads. *elkslayer*



I seen the t-shirt once,I think it went something like:

The wolf's eyes face forward to see the prey
The deer's eyes face to the side to see the hunter
Look at my eyes I'm supposed to hunt


----------



## liveatfulldraw (Aug 23, 2010)

I got one for rifle (which i dont like too much) but it's catchy. "We put the brass in their *****."


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Rifle hunters saying for when you hear shots out in the woods.

One shot- Deer.
Two shot- Maybe Deer.
Three shot- No Deer.


----------



## jclaws1 (Mar 13, 2010)

Use a compass,cause its awkward when you have to eat your buddys.


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

Swamp Donkey



Jon


----------



## 06hoythunter (Apr 5, 2009)

see my sig


----------



## ItecKid (Jan 29, 2010)

Holy thread necro!!!

I saw this one in the Vermont Hunting Syllabus:

"Kids don't talk about their adventures watching television!"

"If you are not working to protect hunting, then you are working to destroy it." -Fred Bear


----------



## TRM1515 (Sep 5, 2008)

This is the one we have on our wall, and our on going memory (photo) book for hunting group.

I Do not hunt for the joy of killing, but for the joy of living. And the inexpressible pleasure of mingling my life however briefly, with that of a wild creature that I respect, admire, and value.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

Ishi the indian once said;

*Walk little, look much*.

Seems like pretty good advice . . .


----------



## artho (Nov 16, 2008)

I heard this on TV the other night, I beleive it was said by Jackie Bushman. "If you take your kids hunting, you won't have to go hunting for your kids"


----------



## Ohiorut (Nov 2, 2006)

"Locked, Cocked, and Ready to Rock Doc" - TN

"Pump Station Disconnect" - I think another TN

When I die, bury me in the woods so my husband will hunt for me

A hunter lives here with the DEER of his life


----------



## swamp stomper (Apr 5, 2007)

A good friend always said this and I always liked it, "One shot, meat in the pot!"


----------



## eastx (Dec 30, 2008)

Now then, get your equipment, your quiver and bow, and go out to the open country to hunt some wild game for me. Genesis 27:3

I'm working on one that has this over the top and hold my bow horizontally under the writing, I'll get pics if I ever get around to finishing it.


----------



## RodsNBows (May 26, 2009)

For after the hunt "Beer is proof God loves us and wants us to be happy"


----------



## beachcomber (Mar 6, 2010)

who does not want a big rack?


----------



## kuenro02 (Oct 22, 2006)

For all the deer scorers out there this one is my favorite:

Nets are for fish and butterflies


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

anyone that runs is a VC, anyone that stands still is a well disciplined VC


----------



## volgrad7 (Aug 5, 2010)

My papaw always said he didnt mind the work after killin a deer, hed always go " skinnin and grinnin boy"............


----------



## volgrad7 (Aug 5, 2010)

I love racks.......and big bucks


----------



## UV Killer (Jul 17, 2009)

"You miss 100% of the shots you never take."


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

jclaws1 said:


> Use a compass,cause its awkward when you have to eat your buddys.


hilarious.

hunting: if it was easy, everyone would do it.

that's why they call it hunting.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Aim Small Miss Small

Ashlintubby=Kill'em quick


----------



## bess227 (Apr 8, 2010)

Make one for the AT crowd that says "If you don't have pics......it didn't happen"


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

if it aint in the Boat It dont Count dont care who saw it!

Jon


----------



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

Archeryaddict said:


> If I hear any thing else about animal rights I am going out and I am going to kill 30 of something.


this is good stuff!!:first:


----------



## bmxrider11976 (Aug 28, 2010)

you can have my guns when i stop hearing lies from politicians!


----------



## LA Trapper (Apr 4, 2009)

Can't kill 'em in the bed.


----------



## johnboy1 (Dec 12, 2005)

No braggin' til your draggin'!!!


----------



## arnezie (Jan 8, 2009)

liveatfulldraw said:


> I got one for rifle (which i dont like too much) but it's catchy. "We put the brass in their *****."


 umm ... no you don't , lead or copper maybe but brass ... no 

Just being critical


----------



## stonecoldkiller (Nov 5, 2010)

*This is hunting camp! No wives just plenty of lies.
*
Enter your favorite here > *Mathews : The Buck Stops Here.*


----------



## Jarocal (Feb 21, 2010)

Daniel Boone said:


> I also like if its Brown its down.


 Lol Come hunt Pa gun season on public land with e next year and then tell me how much you like that saying...

PS- bring a kevlar vest.


----------



## Turokman123 (Jan 2, 2011)

The perils of deer hunting are great - especially for the deer.


----------



## MadMaxxis31 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hunting is like sex ..... Equipment,size and technique 
ARE IMPORTANT !!!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Whack and stack
If its brown it's down
flies it dies


----------



## Venao (Sep 12, 2006)

Save the animals... For hunting season


----------



## IBEX 2 (Jul 22, 2011)

WARNING!! Tresspassers will be shot!! Survivers will be shot again!!!!


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

" i live my life by A.T."


----------



## Ryanvt (Feb 24, 2013)

ttt


----------



## studlypwnss (Jan 25, 2014)

if theres lead in the air, you have a prayer
Gone Huntin'
for like a business setting, "I'd rather be hunting" or "I'd rather be in the woods"


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Deer Quiver at the Sound of MY Name
Keep Your Eyes on the Prize
Gone Thinking
Rather Be Lucky Than Good Any Day
Luck: Preparedness Coupled With Opportunity
Size Matters
Bowhunting is 95% Confidence, 5% Everything Else
But the Shot was PERFECT?


Just a few that come to mind....

Joe


----------



## Alfireman (Jan 26, 2012)

patients hell I am ready to kill something


----------



## MonsterElk6X6 (Mar 4, 2012)

If it flies...it dies


----------



## hunter97 (Jul 27, 2012)

Born to hunt, forced to work


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

"If you love something, let it go. If it doesn't return, hunt it down and kill it."


----------



## limpwrist (Oct 17, 2013)

Every time I go hunting, we have a baby in July.....


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

"If God didn't want us to eat animals, then why did He make them out of meat?"


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Fred had a good one...in my sig


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

I hit him in the void with my Rage.


----------



## sheepdawg (Jul 26, 2013)

I'd rather be lucky than good any day.

A slow hit is better than a quick miss.

You don't shoot trophy elk sitting in camp.


----------



## sportsman223 (Aug 8, 2013)

One thousand dollars of equiment, doesn't make up for ten cents of skill


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

White Man make Big fire, stand far away...
Indian make small fire, Stand Close..


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

From a song, but:

Killing is my business, and business is good.


----------



## berlinwall20998 (Feb 19, 2019)

1. For us hunting wasn’t a sport. It was a way to be intimate with nature. “Ted Kerasote”

2. Hunting has opened the earth to me and let me sense the rhythms and hierarchies of nature. “Charles Fergus”

3. When I was twelve, I went hunting with my father and we shot a bird. He was laying there and something struck me. Why do we call this fun to kill this creature who was as happy as I was when I woke up this morning. “Marv Levy”

4. The No. 1 rule in duck hunting is to go where the ducks are. “Jase Robertson“

5. The perils of duck hunting are great – especially for the duck. “Walter Cronkite” top best hunting quotes 2019 at 10hunting.com .


----------



## TurkeyFool (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm not necessarily the most religious person but I always thought "shoot by sight, walk by faith" was pretty cool


----------



## whereemout (Mar 25, 2010)

A bowhunter is 20 feet closer to God


----------



## deadturkey (Mar 19, 2016)

Mine...."the forecast calls for turkey pain"

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Thlayli (Feb 9, 2015)

Not a hunting expression, but I like it: "Its cold as a mother-in-law's kiss."


----------



## gmbhunter (Mar 20, 2015)

Cant shoot one from the couch


----------



## rjs (Apr 7, 2005)

Not hunting related, but something I told my wife, Why go out for milk when you have a cow at home..... Guaranteed to get you a dirty look!


----------



## gettinold (Oct 23, 2013)

gmbhunter said:


> Cant shoot one from the couch


I tell my brother in law that every year


----------



## stuckinohio (Feb 24, 2019)

When we were practicing before season my buddy would always say "4 inches is still a dead deer."


----------



## Arcus Venator (Dec 19, 2008)

Gone fishing - Back in time for hunting season

All day long I dream of big racks!


----------



## SWOhio carnivor (Sep 3, 2012)

Luck is when preparation meets opportunity


----------



## Cthal (Feb 25, 2019)

I didn’t see this one in the thread. My very good friends dad has a hat he wears to archery league, it’s got to be 40 years old. On it is a picture of a running/leaping deer and simply put, “Shoot Straight”. I rather than a “good luck”, I just tell people to “shoot straight”.


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

Smoked him!

That seems to be what is said by all the celeb hunters when they hit something.


----------



## Thestudent (Nov 8, 2018)

Pretty much anything fred bear ever said!

https://www.inspiringquotes.us/author/5367-fred-bear


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

Be patient...not a patient.


----------



## Beavsteve (Oct 7, 2017)

Happiness is an 8-point.


----------



## Spurlucky (Aug 7, 2011)

I asked a rabbit hunter how they did after coming in from the field & he told me "we almost saw one".
Not sure if this one was mentioned already but I had Will Primos write this quote on a box call, "Roosted ain't roasted"


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

My ability to use common sense is overridden by my passion for the hunt


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Oct 19, 2003)

I shot the moon and bloodtrailed it to Uranus. 

That's mine.


----------

